# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Հոգեբուժարանի տնօրենն ստիպողաբար աշխատացնում է հիվանդներին

## Chuk

*«*Վարդենիսի հոգեբուժարանի տնօրեն Նվեր Հովհաննիսյանը հոգեկան հիվանդներին տարել է բարձրադիր Ներքին Շորժա գյուղ եւ ստիպում է անասուն պահել: Անասունների մի մասը հոգեբուժարանինն է, մյուսը մասը` տնօրենինը եւ նրա բարեկամներինը: Հոգեկան հիվանդներն այստեղ կովեր եւ ոչխարներ են պահում, խնամում նրանց, կթում:*»*
Նյութն ամբողջությամբ կարդացեք Հետք-ում:




Նյութը դաժան ա, նայելիս ներվայնությունից շուրթերս էի կրծում:

----------

Arpine (20.09.2012), Claudia Mori (19.09.2012), Freeman (20.09.2012), Katka (04.10.2012), keyboard (20.09.2012), Moonwalker (19.09.2012), Rammstein (20.09.2012), Varzor (20.09.2012), Հայկօ (20.09.2012), Ներսես_AM (20.09.2012), Ուլուանա (19.09.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

> *«*Վարդենիսի հոգեբուժարանի տնօրեն Նվեր Հովհաննիսյանը հոգեկան հիվանդներին տարել է բարձրադիր Ներքին Շորժա գյուղ եւ ստիպում է անասուն պահել: Անասունների մի մասը հոգեբուժարանինն է, մյուսը մասը` տնօրենինը եւ նրա բարեկամներինը: Հոգեկան հիվանդներն այստեղ կովեր եւ ոչխարներ են պահում, խնամում նրանց, կթում:*»*
> Նյութն ամբողջությամբ կարդացեք Հետք-ում:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Նյութը դաժան ա, նայելիս ներվայնությունից շուրթերս էի կրծում:


Չեմ ցանկանում հակաճառողի դիրք բռնել , բայց ինձ թվում է այդ դաշտերում ազատ ման գալը շատ ավելի լավ է քան հոգեբուժարանի բանտաին պայմաններում գտնվելը , իսկ եթե վատ են կերակրում դա տեղի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի , որովհետև հոգեբուժարանում կարող են ավելի վատ կերակրել :

----------


## davidus

> Չեմ ցանկանում հակաճառողի դիրք բռնել , բայց ինձ թվում է այդ դաշտերում ազատ ման գալը շատ ավելի լավ է քան հոգեբուժարանի բանտաին պայմաններում գտնվելը , իսկ եթե վատ են կերակրում դա տեղի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի , որովհետև հոգեբուժարանում կարող են ավելի վատ կերակրել :


Ընդհանրապես, մարդկանց անգործունակ են ճանաչում այն դեպքում, երբ վերջիններս ի վիճակի չեն իրենք իրենց մասին հոգ տանել։ Իսկ հոգեբուժարանում հիվանդների գերակշիռ մասը (եթե իհարկե ոչ բոլորը) խնամքի կարիք ունեն, այդ պատճառով էլ գտնվում են հիվանդանոցում։

Անասուն պահելը հեշտ բան չի, սարերով զբոսանք չի, որ հնարավոր լինի զուգահեռներ անցկացնել միմյանց միջև։
Դու հլը պատկերացրու, որ մի ոչխար կամ հորթ խրտնի ու փախնի... էդ խեղճ հիվանդը, որ ունակ չի ինքն իրեն տիրություն անելու, ոնց ա ընկնելու ու դրան հետ բերի։ Ամեն առավոտ, լույսը չբացված անասուններին սար տանելը կատակ բան չի։ Էդ առաջին հայացքից ա թվում, թե մաքուր օ՜դ, սարե՜ր, ձորե՜ր... Բայց հլը մի անգամ փորձի ինքդ անասուն պահես ու արածեցնես, հետո նոր կերևա, որ էդ ամենը հեչ էլ ռոմանտիկա չի։
Ամեն մարդ չի կարող չոբանություն անել, էլ չեմ ասում հոգեբուժարանի հիվանդների մասին։

----------

Ariadna (20.09.2012), Chuk (20.09.2012), Freeman (20.09.2012), ivy (20.09.2012), keyboard (20.09.2012), Moonwalker (20.09.2012), Rammstein (20.09.2012), Ripsim (05.10.2012), Աթեիստ (20.09.2012), Արէա (20.09.2012), Լեո (12.10.2012), Հայկօ (20.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2012), Ներսես_AM (20.09.2012), Շինարար (24.09.2012), Ուլուանա (20.09.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ահավոր ա: Էդ տնօրեն կոչեցյալի հետ հարցազրույցն էլ կա հոդվածում, դնեմ ստեղ.




> Տնօրեն Նվեր Հովհաննիսյանը ժխտեց, որ հոգեբուժարանի հիվանդները Ներքին Շորժայում անասուն են պահում: Տնօրեն Նվեր Հովհաննիսյանի հետ զրույցը ներկայացնում ենք բառացի.
> -Պրն Հովհաննիսյան, սոցապ նախարարությունը ձեզ մոտ ստուգումներ էր իրականացնում, որևէ խախտում հայտնաբերվե՞լ է, թե՞ոչ:
> -Ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա մեզ մոտ, չգիտեմ ուրիշ տեղ, մեր մոտ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է: Ես նոր տնօրեն եմ, իմ աշխատած ժամանակահատվածը լրիվ օրինական, նորմալ ա եղել:
> -Պրն Հովհաննիսյան, մենք մի քանի օր առաջ Ներքին Շորժայում էինք, ձեր որոշ հիվանդների այնտեղ տեսանք: Ի՞նչ են անում Ներքին Շորժայում ձեր հիվանդները:
> -Դա բժշկական թերապիա ա:
> -Ի՞նչ է դա ենթադրում:
> -Գնում են իրանք ընդեղ օդափոխվում են, ման են գալի, հետ են գալի:
> -Ման գալու՞ են գնում Շորժա:
> -Բոլոր տեղեր, մենակ Շորժա չէ: Բժշկական թերապիա է:
> ...


*Աղբյուր*

----------


## Hayazn

Հոգեբուժարանը ավելի շուտ մեկուսարան է քան հիվանդանոց , որտեղ տեղավորում են հատուկ մարդկանց , հեռացնելով հասարուկությունից , իրենց անկանխատեսելի վարքի համար և եթե սրան էլ ավելացնենք , որ հոգեկան հիվանդությունները չեն բուժվում , արդեն պարզ կլինի այդ հաստատության կարգավիճակը :
Հոգեբուժարանում գտնվողները շատ հաճախ ֆիզիկապես շատ ավելի առողջ են քան հոգեկան խնդիրներ չունեցողները , սա այդ դեպքերից մեկն է : ես վստահ եմ , որ տեսանյութի հերոսը ֆիզիկապես առողջ է իսկ աշխատելը երբեք էլ վատ բան չի , վատ է երբ ձրի ես աշխատում , բայց այս դեպքում նա հավանաբար ձրի էլ  // բուժվում // է , այնպես որ բողոքելու շատ պատճառ չկա :
Ես ավելի շատ ծույլություն եմ տեսնում , քանի որ նա ցանկանում է գնալ հոգեբուժարան մահճակալին պարկել և առաստաղին նաել :

----------


## Moonwalker

> ...բայց այս դեպքում նա հավանաբար ձրի էլ  // բուժվում // է , այնպես որ բողոքելու շատ պատճառ չկա :
> Ես ավելի շատ ծույլություն եմ տեսնում , քանի որ նա ցանկանում է գնալ հոգեբուժարան մահճակալին պարկել և առաստաղին նաել :


Լո՞ւրջ ես գրել:  :Blink: 
Ապշում եմ, որ մարդը կարող ա նման կարծիք ունենա: 

Երկիրը (որը ձեռի հետ էլ ռատիֆիկացրել ա ՄԱԿ-ի Գլխավոր Ասսամբլեայի *46/119 բանաձևը*՝ հոգեկան հիվանդ անձանց պաշտպանության մասին) *պարտավոր ա* իր հիվանդ քաղաքացիների մասին հոգալ ու *պարտավոր ա* էդ մարդակերպ տնօրենին պատժել օրենքի (կոնկրետ ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի *132-րդ հոդվածով*) ողջ խստությամբ:

Նման կարծիքները միայն մի գնահատականի են արժանի՝ КГ/АМ: Կներես:

----------

Chuk (20.09.2012), Աթեիստ (20.09.2012), Ձայնալար (20.09.2012), Ներսես_AM (21.09.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հոգեբուժարանը ավելի շուտ մեկուսարան է քան հիվանդանոց , որտեղ տեղավորում են հատուկ մարդկանց , հեռացնելով հասարուկությունից , իրենց անկանխատեսելի վարքի համար և եթե սրան էլ ավելացնենք , որ հոգեկան հիվանդությունները չեն բուժվում , արդեն պարզ կլինի այդ հաստատության կարգավիճակը :
> Հոգեբուժարանում գտնվողները շատ հաճախ ֆիզիկապես շատ ավելի առողջ են քան հոգեկան խնդիրներ չունեցողները , սա այդ դեպքերից մեկն է : ես վստահ եմ , որ տեսանյութի հերոսը ֆիզիկապես առողջ է իսկ աշխատելը երբեք էլ վատ բան չի , վատ է երբ ձրի ես աշխատում , բայց այս դեպքում նա հավանաբար ձրի էլ  // բուժվում // է , այնպես որ բողոքելու շատ պատճառ չկա :
> Ես ավելի շատ ծույլություն եմ տեսնում , քանի որ նա ցանկանում է գնալ հոգեբուժարան մահճակալին պարկել և առաստաղին նաել :


Սրան ի պատասխան նախ կառաջարկեի կարդալ davidus–ի գրառումը։
Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ հոգեկան հիվանդները ֆիզիկապես ավելի առողջ են, քան հոգեկան խնդիրներ չունեցողները, ապա նման եզրակացության համար հիմքեր չեմ տեսնում, ամեն դեպքում դա հաստատ միանշանակ պնդելու բան չէ։ Բացի դրանից, հովվությունը հո զուտ մեխանիկական գործ չի։ Համ էլ մի հատ էդ մարդկանց հագուկապին նայի, պատառոտված կոշիկներին և այլն, ըստ քեզ, դա նորմալ վիճա՞կ է աշխատելու համար։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ընդհանրապես ֆիզիկական աշխատանքով զբաղվողը նորմայից ավելի շատ ուտելու կարիք ունի, իսկ էդ խեղճերին իսկի նորմալ՝ օրվա մեջ երեք անգամ չեն կերակրում, այլ միայն առավոտյան ու երեկոյան, էն էլ կիսատ–պռատ։ Այսինքն՝ էդ մարդիկ օրվա մեծ մասը սոված են անցկացնում էդ չոլերում։ Համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ հեչ բողոքելու պատճառ չկա։

----------

Chuk (20.09.2012), Freeman (20.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2012)

----------


## Arpine

Էս ուր ա հասնում դրանց երևակայությունը :Shok: 
Աննորմալ ա լրիվ... :Sad:

----------


## Hayazn

> Լո՞ւրջ ես գրել: 
> Ապշում եմ, որ մարդը կարող ա նման կարծիք ունենա: 
> 
> Երկիրը (որը ձեռի հետ էլ ռատիֆիկացրել ա ՄԱԿ-ի Գլխավոր Ասսամբլեայի *46/119 բանաձևը*՝ հոգեկան հիվանդ անձանց պաշտպանության մասին) *պարտավոր ա* իր հիվանդ քաղաքացիների մասին հոգալ ու *պարտավոր ա* էդ մարդակերպ տնօրենին պատժել օրենքի (կոնկրետ ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի *132-րդ հոդվածով*) ողջ խստությամբ:
> 
> Նման կարծիքները միայն մի գնահատականի են արժանի՝ КГ/АМ: Կներես:


Սիրելիս , մինչև ամպագոռգոռ բառերով կամ ՄԱԿ-ի բանաձևերով մեր ուղեղը ծանրաբեռնելը եկեք « ծուռը նստենք և դուզը  խոսանք » :
Այս պարագաում խոսքը գնում է մի պետությունում գտնվող կարիքավոր անձնավորության մասին , որտեղ նախագահը իր ընտրության քվեաթերթիկները , ոչ թէ հաշվում է հաշվիչ մեքենաների , այլ  զրահամեքենաների  և հատուկ նշանակության գումարտակների օգնությամբ :
Խոսքը գնում է այն երկրի մասին , որտեղ մարդը կարող է գնալ ռեստորան հաց ուտելու և փոխարենը ծեծ ուտի և այն դառնա իր վերջին կերակուրը :
Եվ այն երկրում , որտեղ մարդու իրավունքները քացով են ոտնահարվում , միայն մեկ բան է մնում ավելացնել լման պատկերը տեսնելու համար « ինչ էս կորցրել , ինչ էս ման գալի » :
Ինձ թվում է , որ դուք էլ դա գիտեք ուղղակի ցանկանում եք նման մի պատրվակ օգտագործելով ասպարեզ դուրս գալ :
Եվ ես կրկնում եմ այս ֆիլմի հերոսը պոպոքի պես տղա է և եթե ուշադիր դիտեք ֆիլմը կնկատեք , որ հարցազրույց անցկացնողը խոսելիս ավելի շատ է հևում քան մեր հեոսը :

----------


## davidus

> Եվ ես կրկնում եմ այս ֆիլմի հերոսը պոպոքի պես տղա է...


Մտածում եմ՝ չբռնեմ ու քեզ էլ նման «պոպոք» առողջություն մաղթեմ...  :Think:

----------

Katka (04.10.2012), Moonwalker (25.09.2012), Հայկօ (25.09.2012), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2012), Ներսես_AM (24.09.2012), Շինարար (24.09.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Այս պարագաում խոսքը գնում է մի պետությունում գտնվող կարիքավոր անձնավորության մասին , որտեղ նախագահը իր ընտրության քվեաթերթիկները , ոչ թէ հաշվում է հաշվիչ մեքենաների , այլ  զրահամեքենաների  և հատուկ նշանակության գումարտակների օգնությամբ :
> Խոսքը գնում է այն երկրի մասին , որտեղ մարդը կարող է գնալ ռեստորան հաց ուտելու և փոխարենը ծեծ ուտի և այն դառնա իր վերջին կերակուրը :
> Եվ այն երկրում , որտեղ մարդու իրավունքները քացով են ոտնահարվում , միայն մեկ բան է մնում ավելացնել լման պատկերը տեսնելու համար *« ինչ էս կորցրել , ինչ էս ման գալի* » :


Hayazn Եթե մի օր մտնես տունդ ու տեսնես որ , ասենք չհրկիզվող պահարանդ տարել են՝ մեջը լիքը փող, ու հանկարծ էդ պահին էլ հարևանդ ներս մտնի ու ձեռքի հետ քո տան հեռուստացույցը ուզենա վերցնել, հանկարծ բան չասես: Ինչ ես կորցրել, ինչ էս ման գալիս:

----------

Շինարար (25.09.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

> Hayazn Եթե մի օր մտնես տունդ ու տեսնես որ , ասենք չհրկիզվող պահարանդ տարել են՝ մեջը լիքը փող, ու հանկարծ էդ պահին էլ հարևանդ ներս մտնի ու ձեռքի հետ քո տան հեռուստացույցը ուզենա վերցնել, հանկարծ բան չասես: Ինչ ես կորցրել, ինչ էս ման գալիս:


Ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ ասի , ուղղակի հետևից սուս ու փուս կգնամ , որպեսզի տեսնեմ թէ չհրկիզվող պահարանը ուր է տարել :

----------


## Ձայնալար

> *Ձերբակալվել է Վարդենիսի հոգեբուժարանի տնօրեն Նվեր Հովհաննիսյանը:*
> 
> Քրեական գործը հարուցվել էր «Հետքի» հոդվածի հիման վրա, որ տնօրենը հիվանդների ստիպում է անասուններ պահել։
> Հրապարակումից հետո հոգեբուժարանում ստուգումներ է իրականացրել նաեւ վարչապետի վերահսկողական ծառայությունը:
> 
> Ոստիկանության Վարդենիսի քննչական բաժնում նախապատրաստված նյութերով պարզվել է, որ Վարդենիսի «Նյարդահոգեբանական տուն-ինտերնատ» ՊՈԱԿ-ի տնօրեն, 1958 թ. ծնված Նվեր Հովհաննիսյանը տուն-ինտերնատի հոգեկան խանգարման հետևանով իրենց արարքի բնույթն ու նշանակությունը գիտակցելու կամ դրանք ղեկավարելու հնարավորությունից զրկված մի շարք բնակիչների շահագործելով՝ 2012 թ. մայիսից մինչև սեպտեմբերն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում, աշխատանքային թերապիայի անվան ներքո, նրանց տեղափոխել է Գեղարքունիքի մարզի Ներքին Շորժա գյուղի տարածք և ստիպել զբաղվել անասնապահությամբ՝ խնամելով տուն-ինտերնատի և իր բարեկամների խոշոր և մանր եղջերավոր անասունները:
> 
> ՀՀ ոստիկանության կազմակերպված հանցավորության դեմ պայքարի գլխավոր վարչության և Վարդենիսի բաժնի ծառայողները հոկտեմբերի 3-ին պարզել են նաև, որ Նվեր Հովհաննիսյանը ս/թ. ապրիլից մինչև սեպտեմբերն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում յուրացրել է կազմակերպությանը հատկացված 3.100 լիտր բենզինը` նշված ՊՈԱԿ-ին պատճառելով 1.302.000 դրամի նյութական վնաս:
> Նվեր Հովհաննիսյանը ձերբակալված է:


a1+

----------

Ariadna (04.10.2012), Chuk (04.10.2012), keyboard (04.10.2012), Moonwalker (04.10.2012), Rammstein (04.10.2012), Լեո (12.10.2012), Ուլուանա (04.10.2012), Տրիբուն (04.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տխուր ա, որ երկիրն էնքան եթիմ ա, որ չի կարում արժանի խնամք ցուցաբերի իրա խոցելի խմբերի նկատմամբ - հոգական հիվանդներ, հաշմանդամներ, որբեր, առանց խնամքի մնացած երեխեք, ծերեր, որին ասես, որին թողնես: Մեր մոտ, ով խոցելի ա, մի լուծում կա, բռնել ու տանել-տեղավորել որևէ հաստատությունում - հոգեբուժարան, մանկատուն, ծերանոց: Իսկ որտեղ հաստատություն, ընդեղ այլանդակություն - Նուբարաշենն ու Վարդաշենը պակաս օրինակ չէին: 

Մի կողմից ասում ես, այ մարդ, էսօր առողջներն ու տերովները իրանց չեն կարում նորմալ պահեն, ուր մնաց հոգեկան խանգարումներ ունեցողների մասին մտածենք: Մյուս կոսմից էլ, պետությունը կարա հազար անգամ աղքատ լինի, իշխանություններն էլ կարան ինչքան ուզում են պոռնիկ լինի, բայց մարդ արարածս պիտի իրա մարդկային դեմքը չկորցնի: 

Նենց որ, էս համբալին լավ են արել, որ բռնել տարել են:

----------

erexa (04.10.2012), Katka (04.10.2012), keyboard (04.10.2012), Արէա (05.10.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Էտ տնօրեն կոչեցյալի կատարած հանցագործությունը թերևս սպանությունից ավելի վատ է դիտվում, քանի որ այդ հանցագործությունը կատարել է *անօգնական* մարդկանց հանդեպ` նվաստացնելով, ստիպելով, հնարավոր է նաև` ծաղրելով:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.10.2012)

----------


## Katka

Այլանդակ ազգ ենք ու մեզ սաղիս էս վիճակը դզում ա:

----------

erexa (04.10.2012), Արէա (05.10.2012)

----------


## Agni

աբսուրդիզմ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վիդեոն վաղը կնայեմ (հիմա ուշ ա), բայց...



> Հոգեբուժարանը ավելի շուտ մեկուսարան է քան հիվանդանոց , որտեղ տեղավորում են հատուկ մարդկանց , հեռացնելով հասարուկությունից , իրենց անկանխատեսելի վարքի համար և եթե սրան էլ ավելացնենք , որ հոգեկան հիվանդությունները չեն բուժվում , արդեն պարզ կլինի այդ հաստատության կարգավիճակը :
> Հոգեբուժարանում գտնվողները շատ հաճախ ֆիզիկապես շատ ավելի առողջ են քան հոգեկան խնդիրներ չունեցողները , սա այդ դեպքերից մեկն է : ես վստահ եմ , որ տեսանյութի հերոսը ֆիզիկապես առողջ է իսկ աշխատելը երբեք էլ վատ բան չի , վատ է երբ ձրի ես աշխատում , բայց այս դեպքում նա հավանաբար ձրի էլ  // բուժվում // է , այնպես որ բողոքելու շատ պատճառ չկա :
> Ես ավելի շատ ծույլություն եմ տեսնում , քանի որ նա ցանկանում է գնալ հոգեբուժարան մահճակալին պարկել և առաստաղին նաել :


1. Հոգեբուժարանը մեկուսարան չի, հիվանդանոց ա, որը մասնագիտացված ա հոգեկան հիվանդություններ բուժելու մեջ
2. Վարդենիսինը հոգեբուժարան չի, տուն-ինտերնատ ա, որտեղ անգործունակ հիվանդներն ապրում են
3. Հոգեկան հիվանդությունները բուժվում են
4. Շատ հոգեկան հիվանդներ ոչ թե ծուլանում են, այլ էդքան էներգիա ու կամք չունեն, որ աշխատեն + ստացած դեղերը լրացուցիչ թուլացնում, շշմացնում են (հատկապես Հայաստանում ես գիտեմ՝ ոնց են էդ դեղերը նշանակում. պետությունը փող չունի, որ նորմալ դեղեր առնի)
5. Հոգեկան հիվանդի հոգեկան առողջության համար աշխատելը լավ է, բայց հնարավորության սահմաններում (հոգեկան ու ֆիզիկական վիճակն ի՞նչ աշխատաք է թույլ տալիս), միայն հիվանդի կամքով:
6. Հոգեկան հիվանդներն ավելի հակված են ֆիզիկապես վատառողջ լինելու, քան հոգեպես առողջ մարդիկ, ու դրանց պատճառները մի քանիսն են (եթե կուզեք, դրանց մասին առանձին թեմայում)

----------

Arpine (13.10.2012), CactuSoul (12.10.2012), Chuk (12.10.2012), Freeman (12.10.2012), Moonwalker (12.10.2012), Varzor (12.10.2012), Աթեիստ (12.10.2012), Լեո (12.10.2012), Ձայնալար (12.10.2012), Ուլուանա (12.10.2012), Տրիբուն (12.10.2012)

----------

